# story of my life...........



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 4, 2007)

www.bbc.co.uk/dna/filmnetwork/a13225295 

A co-worker sent this link to me, the municipal guys will get a kick out of it, the rest of you will get some insight.


----------



## polingspig (Jan 7, 2007)

That was "bloody" hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## maxburton (Jan 8, 2007)

Great video! I love that style of animation.

In the private sector, we get attitudes like that all the time. I try hard to educate my customers, and once in a while I can change their mind about removing a tree or doing something else that's not necessary. The most effective thing I do is show them that I WILL walk away from a hack job. Then they know I mean what I'm saying.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 8, 2007)

Great video, easy to see similiarities to any municipal organization. Reminds me of the old story about city workers.
2 city workers are out on Main street. After getting all the cars on the block to move, the street is closed to traffic. Barricades are set up and all pedestrian traffic is prohibited from entering the work zone. One of the workers starts digging holes and the other worker is following up behind him filling the holes back in. This process continues until almost noon when the workers stop for lunch. A store owner who has been watching this process all morning comes out and ask's the workers 'what are you doing'? She explained she does not understand why the street has been closed all morning, cars were not allowed to park on the block, her regular customers can't get to her store because of all the barricades, and all she sees them doing is digging holes and filing them back in. One of the workers responds that they are the tree planting crew for the city. He tells the store owner that he is in charge of digging the holes for the new trees, and the other worker is in charge of backfilling the hole. The worker that puts the tree in the hole is on vacation and will be back next week. :bang: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes DADA, as you can imagine I've heard them all...............that one is pretty funny though. We still have some older guys around here who follow their job description to the letter and won't do anything that isn't in that description. That mentality is changing with the times.


----------



## GLM (Jan 12, 2007)

After almost 20 years in the municipal sector I have truley worked with all of thecharacters in the film :help: , one day I will write a book but not until I retire, I'll will even have a chapter on how to hit a moving oil truck with an oak tree and another on how to total a moving car with a bigger oak tree, and no I wasn't the guy with the saw on either occasion  just lucky enough to be there right after :hmm3grin2orange: That film made me laugh so hard I had to watch it twice, "we are out of staples" :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 16, 2007)

*Me too*



GLM said:


> After almost 20 years in the municipal sector I have truley worked with all of thecharacters in the film :help: , one day I will write a book but not until I retire, I'll will even have a chapter on how to hit a moving oil truck with an oak tree and another on how to total a moving car with a bigger oak tree, and no I wasn't the guy with the saw on either occasion  just lucky enough to be there right after :hmm3grin2orange: That film made me laugh so hard I had to watch it twice, "we are out of staples" :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:




I am also planning on writing a book. How to remove shoes and underwear from trees will be a chapter. Why healthy trees get removed and hazardous ones remain is another.


----------



## Nathan666 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Stay out of the office*

 Only 24 but have seen it and it scares me,thanks for the reminder

Climb4Life


----------

